# I need a QUIET pellet gun



## HunterHawk

i heard the whisper by gamo is a really quiet pellet gun? anyone have on or know of any other quiet pellet gun?

i have one of the gamo pellet guns.. i think it was like the 440 or 220 or something like that... but like i said i want one that is even more quiet... 

accurate and powerful is nice!

anyone ever use a laser for target practice or anything? i was thinking of getting some type of laser too!..

thanks for the help!

-Craig


----------



## sullyxlh

Take it FWIW..........


> *750.224 Weapons; manufacture, sale, or possession as felony; violation as felony; penalty; exceptions; "muffler" or "silencer" defined.*
> Sec. 224.
> (1) A person shall not manufacture, sell, offer for sale, or possess any of the following:
> (a) A machine gun or firearm that shoots or is designed to shoot automatically more than 1 shot without manual reloading, by a single function of the trigger.
> (b) *A muffler or silencer.*
> (c) A bomb or bombshell.
> (d) A blackjack, slungshot, billy, metallic knuckles, sand club, sand bag, or bludgeon.
> (e) A device, weapon, cartridge, container, or contrivance designed to render a person temporarily or permanently disabled by the ejection, release, or emission of a gas or other substance.
> (2) A person who violates subsection (1) is guilty of a felony, punishable by imprisonment for not more than 5 years, or a fine of not more than $2,500.00, or both.
> (3) Subsection (1) does not apply to any of the following:
> (a) A self-defense spray or foam device as defined in section 224d.
> (b) A person manufacturing firearms, explosives, or munitions of war by virtue of a contract with a department of the government of the United States.
> (c) A person licensed by the secretary of the treasury of the United States or the secretary's delegate to manufacture, sell, or possess a machine gun, or a device, weapon, cartridge, container, or contrivance described in subsection (1).
> *(4) As used in this chapter, "muffler" or "silencer" means 1 or more of the following:*
> *(a) A device for muffling, silencing, or deadening the report of a firearm.*
> *(b) A combination of parts, designed or redesigned, and intended for use in assembling or fabricating a muffler or silencer.*
> *(c) A part, designed or redesigned, and intended only for use in assembling or fabricating a muffler or silencer.*





> MCL 750.224(1) prohibits a person from manufacturing, selling, offering for sale or possessing a muffler or silencer.
> 
> A muffler or silencer is defined as "a device for muffling, silencing, or deadening the report of a firearm.
> 
> Pellet guns fall under the Michigan statutory definition of a firearm. Therefore, it is illegal to have a pellet gun with a silencer or muffler on it. It has recently come to our attention that several pellet guns are on the market in Michigan which have a built-in or internal silencer. Once of these is the Gamo Whisper.
> 
> Although they are not regulated by federal law, since federally a pellet gun is not a firearm, they are prohibited by Michigan law. Michigan gun shops should not have them in stock, nor be selling them in this state.
> 
> Please help to advise gun shops in your area of this prohibition.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Debra Smith, Manager
> Firearms Records Unit
> Michigan State Police


----------



## big show

He is in Colorado.

I have heard good things about the whisper also.


----------



## basskiller46

Look into the pcp type air rifles. They are quit and you get muiltple shots instead of breaking the barrel everytime and also no recoil so they are the most accurate. Also Quieter that any other pellet gun too.

Check out the guns on this page and find what ever is right for you. Look at the air arms and evianix


----------



## jimmy johans

www.airgunsusa.com


----------



## jnracing

whispers are extremely quite and accurate when sighted in i had one for a whole month now im going to return it and i call state police they said that its illegal because its got rifleing not a smooth bore


----------



## ih772

jnracing said:


> whispers are extremely quite and accurate when sighted in i had one for a whole month now im going to return it and i call state police they said that its illegal because its got rifleing not a smooth bore



What????  Are you saying that an air RIFLE is illegal because the barrel is RIFLED, hence its name air RIFLE?


----------



## KLR

ih772 said:


> What????  Are you saying that an air RIFLE is illegal because the barrel is RIFLED, hence its name air RIFLE?


 
Nope- it illegal because of the internal silencer. See Sully's post #2 in this thread.


----------



## steelsetter

ih772 said:


> What????  Are you saying that an air RIFLE is illegal because the barrel is RIFLED, hence its name air RIFLE?


It is BS we cannot own SBR's and Silencers here.:rant:


----------



## malainse

"Michigan gun shops should not have them in stock, nor be selling them in this state.
Please help to advise gun shops in your area of this prohibition."

You would think that gun dealers would/should know the law ??? 

I have been told the Gamo Whisper is nice and quiet for taking out critters....


----------



## anthonyd87

The gamo whisper is a good gun. it shoots good and is quiet. it will take some time to break it in for it to be quiet thought. if u do but it i would recommend a after market trigger and scope. gamo has the wost trigger and they dont have very good scopes. if the gamo whisper is illgeal, then there should be around 1000 stores shut down, and a whole crap load of people fined haha. if nothing has happened to anyone or any of the stores that carry them, then they must not be that illegal


----------



## HunterHawk

wow thanks for the info! and im glad i am in colorado.... and they are usually bunny huggers here... thats crazy!

i just wanted a gun to take out some prarie dogs for a challenge and i figured the quieter the better so i can get more! haha

thanks for the info


----------



## HunterHawk

I was also looking online and found out there is a gas system or some type of air pump upgrade on this.... anyone have on on their pellet gun or know anyone who does? said its supposed to increase velosity and actually make it even quieter? saw it on youtube when i typed in whisper pellet gun.....

i always like making things more sporting and pellet guns are a blast..... 

any help is appreciated!


----------



## Hackman

Does the ATF list the Whisper as having a silencer. If so, then MSP should been busting the shops that were selling it. Sounds like that only way it will be settled is if the common person is prosecuted, then it will go thru the entire court system and 10 year later we will know.


----------



## HunterHawk

holy heck i think i may get this gun and modify it a bit!!!

http://www.airgunsusa.com/desc/gam4950.html

you think ill be good with .177?.... they are faster than .22 and i like that... im a pretty dang good shot so i shouldnt need the knock down power of a .22 i would think... as long as i can put it where it counts!

i love the fact that we are talking about pellet guns... i feel like a kid again...


----------



## Hackman

Somebody mentioned rifled barrel. I don't think they make any 177 cal pellet guns that are smooth bore if so let me know.


----------



## M1Garand

ih772 said:


> What????  Are you saying that an air RIFLE is illegal because the barrel is RIFLED, hence its name air RIFLE?


No, it is illegal because under Michigan Law, it is defined as a firearm and cannot have a silencer:

_Firearm means a weapon from which a dangerous projectile may be propelled by an explosive, or by gas or air. Firearm does not include a smooth bore rifle or handgun designed and manufactured exclusively for propelling by a spring, or by gas or air, BB's not exceeding .177 caliber._


----------



## HunterHawk

if anyone owns one they can pm me about how they like it or if they have one similar to the one i posted a link of....


I think it is retarded that these are illegal in michigan because i remember at least when they first came out gander mountain and others were selling it because i ALMOST bought one! 

so for them to be illegal and selling them in michigan shouldnt be the consumers fault.... because you know they are thinking awesome a quiet pellet gun for shooting at little rodents and pests.... not thinking it would be illegal.... it should have been the stores that knew the rules of what they could sell and couldnt sell!

so yeah.... thats how i see it


----------



## jnracing

ok the atf has NO control over pellet guns as they are NOT federally regulated they are state regulated when i called the michigan state police they said that and i quote "if it was not rifled it would be fine because of the rifling on the barrels it falls under the statuate and i was told that they have informed all the dealers of this" and i know for a fact gander mountain and bass pro no longer carry them not sure about cabelas i took mine back yesterday without receipt and the gander mountain was more than happy to help so for the quote about atf having listed there definition of a firearm is greatly different than michigan's and for a pellet gun that is not rifled the daisy makes a couple models but the other rifled pellet guns are fine so why go cheap and gamo has also updated their web site so that if you live in mi you CANNOT buy a whisper


----------



## Huntin Horseman

Those guns are sick. Is it just illegal to sell in Mi or is completely illegal to possess? I foresee a trip to Ohio....


----------



## malainse

Huntin Horseman said:


> Is it just illegal to sell in Mi or is completely illegal to possess? I foresee a trip to Ohio....


Both, read the law in 2nd post " A person shall not manufacture, sell, offer for sale, or possess "


----------



## HTC

My best hunting buddy owns this company out of Cheyenne. Origianlly form Cortez CO, he was a machinist in the Navy when we met up 15 years ago. Both his rimfire and centerfire suppressor equipped firearms when loaded with subsonic ammo are a fun to shoot and VERY quiet. On his .22's really the only sound is the action working. I know your looking for a air rifle but these are legal in CO, why not put one on the end of your favorite .22?

http://thunderbeastarms.com/


----------



## old school

Why the need for something so quiet:16suspect:lol::lol:


----------



## HTC

old school said:


> Why the need for something so quiet:16suspect:lol::lol:


Huh, I asked my neighbor a similar question once. I asked why he needed a Corvette that does 140 MPH when the speed limit is half that. He told me, "The car is fun and it is a free country". Believe me, those guns are fun!


----------



## HunterHawk

old school said:


> Why the need for something so quiet:16suspect:lol::lol:


:lol: because i can!!!!:lol:

trust me i dont hunt with guns anyway... well besides small varmints! I actually thought about getting a rifle with a suppressor too and its just for prarie dogs... would never hunt big game with one... what the hecks the point?

but i figured if its legal and fun im more into shooting than hunting!

thanks for the heads up though!

im more interested in the pellet gun stuff for now!


----------



## old school

HTC said:


> Huh, I asked my neighbor a similar question once. I asked why he needed a Corvette that does 140 MPH when the speed limit is half that. He told me, "The car is fun and it is a free country". Believe me, those guns are fun!


 
Glad to see an answer like that:lol: I was just messing around anyways. I wouln't have wanted any other answer to my question

Lets just hope it stays as free as it is today!


----------



## anthonyd87

HunterHawk said:


> holy heck i think i may get this gun and modify it a bit!!!
> 
> 
> you think ill be good with .177?.... they are faster than .22 and i like that... im a pretty dang good shot so i shouldnt need the knock down power of a .22 i would think... as long as i can put it where it counts!
> 
> i love the fact that we are talking about pellet guns... i feel like a kid again...


 
yeah the 177 will be fine


----------



## Hackman

Earlier somebody said about silinsers being legal in CO, Firearm laws are tricky. If a State law doesn't get you then a Federal Law will. So you have to be careful saying something is legal . It might be , but then it might not be or vice versa, Federally and State. The government knows how to cast a web to get you one way or the other. It's sad but there are I bet alot of people caught up in the gun laws which are very complex.


----------



## HunterHawk

yeah i think you may have to just get the suppresion systems checked out by a FFL dealer or something along those lines.... i cant really remember because im not there yet...


----------



## Perferator

old school said:


> Why the need for something so quiet:16suspect:lol::lol:


So you can whack squirrels in urban/suburban environs in complete stealth. I wont mention any other furry 4legged creatures (meow):lol:


----------



## Janehal

Don't know if this is related, but just was at Jay's and they had a METRO shotgun barrel. This is a screw in barrel insert about (2-3 ft) long. It has a bunch of small holes in its length. It is meant to shoot sub-sonic loads and is very - very quite. I would think that this also would illigal under the same rules. It screws in where the choke would normally be and makes for a really long gun........


----------



## Perferator

Janehal said:


> Don't know if this is related, but just was at Jay's and they had a METRO shotgun barrel. This is a screw in barrel insert about (2-3 ft) long. It has a bunch of small holes in its length. It is meant to shoot sub-sonic loads and is very - very quite. I would think that this also would illigal under the same rules. It screws in where the choke would normally be and makes for a really long gun........


Wow, that's a big one.

short=loud like long=less loud

Similar to comparing pistol's with rifles in how the pistol really hurts the ears compared to a rifle.....when you forget to put the muffs on.

I've never heard of this device. I'll have to google this one


----------



## zagnzig

Thank you, Debra Smith, Manager, Firearms Records Unit, Michigan State Police

*Here you have a perfect example of a non-lawyer interpreting the law and parading as an expert.* I am a lawyer (although not licensed in Michigan) with in depth knowledge of firearm laws in the USA.

You are 100% *WRONG *in saying that MCL 750.224 prohibits any kind of pellet from being sold in Michigan. It does not. In fact the law itself yields specifically to federal law which has supremacy in any jurisdiction. This law simply does not cover pellet guns of any sort &#8211; and rifling certainly has no barring whatsoever. 

IT IS PERFECTLY LEGAL TO SELL AND BUY ANY PELLET GUN IN THE STATE OF MICHIGAN. 

I quote our friendly police poster: &#8220;&#8230;they are not regulated by federal law, since federally a pellet gun is not a firearm, they are prohibited by Michigan law. Michigan gun shops should not have them in stock, nor be selling them in this state.&#8221;

Federal Law has designated pellet guns as non-firearms. Rifle or smooth bore is irrelevant Therefore, Michigan is powerless and prohibited to regulate these guns in any way.

Look, state courts are bound to give effect to federal law when it is applicable and MUST DISREGARD STATE LAW in any conflict. 

You are fully protected under what is commonly known as the Supremacy Clause. It has long been established that "a state statute is void to the extent that it actually conflicts with a valid federal statute". See Edgar v. Mite Corp., 457 U.S. 624, 631 (1982).

In fact, MCL 750.224 has absolutely no jurisdiction with respect to air rifles, which is why Michigan gun shops are completely legal to sell any and all pellet guns &#8211; contrary to the claims of &#8220;Debra Smith, Manager&#8221;.

This is the reason you see these guns for sale everywhere.
Always question when someone posses as &#8220;the police&#8221; &#8211; 9 out of 10 times it is done only to intimidate you, not educate.


----------



## Petronius

zagnzig said:


> Thank you, Debra Smith, Manager, Firearms Records Unit, Michigan State Police
> 
> *Here you have a perfect example of a non-lawyer interpreting the law and parading as an expert.* I am a lawyer (although not licensed in Michigan) with in depth knowledge of firearm laws in the USA.
> 
> You are 100% *WRONG *in saying that MCL 750.224 prohibits any kind of pellet from being sold in Michigan. It does not. In fact the law itself yields specifically to federal law which has supremacy in any jurisdiction. This law simply does not cover pellet guns of any sort &#8211; and rifling certainly has no barring whatsoever.
> 
> IT IS PERFECTLY LEGAL TO SELL AND BUY ANY PELLET GUN IN THE STATE OF MICHIGAN.
> 
> I quote our friendly police poster: &#8220;&#8230;they are not regulated by federal law, since federally a pellet gun is not a firearm, they are prohibited by Michigan law. Michigan gun shops should not have them in stock, nor be selling them in this state.&#8221;
> 
> Federal Law has designated pellet guns as non-firearms. Rifle or smooth bore is irrelevant Therefore, Michigan is powerless and prohibited to regulate these guns in any way.
> 
> Look, state courts are bound to give effect to federal law when it is applicable and MUST DISREGARD STATE LAW in any conflict.
> 
> You are fully protected under what is commonly known as the Supremacy Clause. It has long been established that "a state statute is void to the extent that it actually conflicts with a valid federal statute". See Edgar v. Mite Corp., 457 U.S. 624, 631 (1982).
> 
> In fact, MCL 750.224 has absolutely no jurisdiction with respect to air rifles, which is why Michigan gun shops are completely legal to sell any and all pellet guns &#8211; contrary to the claims of &#8220;Debra Smith, Manager&#8221;.
> 
> This is the reason you see these guns for sale everywhere.
> Always question when someone posses as &#8220;the police&#8221; &#8211; 9 out of 10 times it is done only to intimidate you, not educate.


Don't get your panties in a twist. The problem is not that it's an air rifle, but that it has a built in silencer.


----------



## rmw

petronius said:


> Don't get your panties in a twist. The problem is not that it's an air rifle, but that it has a built in silencer.


You can have the silencer on it because according to the Feds it is not a gun ,so you are not silencing a firearm

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## M1Garand

zagnzig said:


> Federal Law has designated pellet guns as non-firearms. Rifle or smooth bore is irrelevant Therefore, Michigan is powerless and prohibited to regulate these guns in any way.


Actually they can, a good example is muzzleloaders. They also are defined differently between Federal and MI Law. Federally it is not defined as a firearm, but under MI law they are. Convicted felons can and have been prosecuted for being in possession of a firearm for having one.


----------



## Petronius

rmw said:


> You can have the silencer on it because according to the Feds it is not a gun ,so you are not silencing a firearm
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Check the state law on that.


----------



## PaleRider

How about something like this: http://www.airgundepot.com/remington-npss-177-digital-camo.html quiet and legal.


----------



## rmw

petronius said:


> Check the state law on that.



I never said anything about state law, but the state of MI did just decide to go with the Feds on supressors. If someone is that worried about it you would really need to speak with a lawyer experienced in firearms law, on allot of obscure areas the police don't even know the law . I'm not saying you wont be arrested but if you get a lawyer who knows the law you wont be convicted


----------



## rmw

old school said:


> Why the need for something so quiet:16suspect:lol::lol:


Govt agencies are funny aren't they , if OSHA had jurisdiction over this they would be required on all firearms and airguns :lol:

On a hot summer day it is great to shoot and not have to wear hearing protection . So if the Obama admin want's to save us from ourselves 
they should pass a bill to have one installed on every firearm :evilsmile

Seriously in a sane world it would be considered a safety device and should not be any big deal they are very simple to make and should be common


----------

